# The Muggsy Bogues Of The Pivot



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston's Hayes the Shortest Center in NBA History*
> 
> The NBA has been in business since 1946-47. But never in league history has there ever been a regular starting center as short as Houston's 6-foot-6 Chuck Hayes.
> 
> ...





> "I'll do whatever they need me to do to help the team win games,'' Hayes said. "I'm sure I can bring it up. I'll be a point center.''
> 
> Hayes probably could do that. He said he played point guard, small forward and power forward at Modesto Christian High School. That was before he played power forward at Kentucky, where he already had grown to his current height of 6-6.
> 
> ...


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2009/12/08/houstons-hayes-the-shortest-center-in-nba-history/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Scola has more of a traditional post game and often defends centers. Hayes is just listed at center on the program. Other than that, he's the power forward on this team.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Scola has more of a traditional post game and often defends centers. Hayes is just listed at center on the program. Other than that, he's the power forward on this team.


Chuck is the one that defends centers, unless the center is more perimeter-oriented like Okur. When we need to shut down the other team's PF, we move Hayes down to the 4.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Cornholio said:


> Chuck is the one that defends centers, unless the center is more perimeter-oriented like Okur. When we need to shut down the other team's PF, we move Hayes down to the 4.


i'm gonna agree with RWE on this one. Hayes guards whichever big man is more post-oriented which in this league is more often than not the PF.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

So far this season, we've played against Atlanta, Dallas, Clippers, Lakers, Memphis, Minnesota, OKC, Portland, Sacramento, San Antonio, Golden State and Utah. And Hayes has guarded Horford, Dampier (Scola takes Dirk), Kaman, Bynum, Gasol (Marc), (didn't see the Wolves game) Krstic, Oden and Aldridge, Hawes, Duncan, Biedrins or Moore (doesn't play much anyway), and Boozer.

:whoknows:


----------

